# out (radio communications)



## GamblingCamel

In two-way radio communications (which preceded the internet by a century), EN speakers say "OUT" to indicate a conversation is terminated. 
"OVER" indicates that you're waiting for a response from the other person.

What is said in PT?

Also, in colloquial conversation, there are expressions, "I'm out the door!", "I'm outta here!"

EDIT: _What ?!?! another thread with Gambling Camel as the author ?!  
actually, I added this comment to Addy's FUI! thread and sensibly, Vanda gave it a new home .. however, I do want folk to understand why I mentioned "internet" in the first line._


----------



## Joca

"Over" = _Câmbio_

"Out" = _Desligo_ ou _Fim de transmissão_.


----------



## anaczz

Joca said:


> "Over" = _Câmbio_
> 
> "Out" = _Desligo_ ou _Fim de transmissão_.



Não usavam também "câmbio final" ?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Do jeito que as coisas evoluem, já devem estar usando fui!!!!


----------



## englishmania

Penso que se diz "Escuto" quando se acaba de falar e se espera uma resposta do outro lado.
"Daqui Águia Negra, escuto"  ( ) 
"Daqui quartel-general, escuto. (Bla bla bla bla) Escuto"

De resto, não sei, não sou muito entendida nesse tipo de comunicações militares.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Penso que se diz "Escuto" quando se acaba de falar e se espera uma resposta do outro lado.
> "Daqui Águia Negra, escuto" ( )
> "Daqui quartel-general, escuto. (Bla bla bla bla) Escuto"
> 
> De resto, não sei, não sou muito entendida nesse tipo de comunicações militares.


 
Acho que '_Out_' é _'Fim de transmissão'_, como disse o Joca. '_Escuto_' corresponde ao '_Over_' (mas eu também não fiz tropa, de maneira que não garanto nada).
Bem lembrado, Goodview.


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Não usavam também "câmbio final" ?


Pelo menos, naqueles filmezinhos dublados da _Sessão da Tarde_ (porque eu também não fiz tropa, eu acho).

E o '_Roger_' parece que não se traduz (a não ser em alguns filmes em que, do nada, aparece um Rogério no meio do diálogo  ), não é?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Audierunt said:


> Pelo menos, naqueles filmezinhos dublados da _Sessão da Tarde_ (porque eu também não fiz tropa, eu acho).
> 
> E o '_Roger_' parece que não se traduz (a não ser em alguns filmes em que, do nada, aparece um Rogério no meio do diálogo  ), não é?


 
Roger se traduz sim! 

Roger, RECEIVED, ROMEO, COPY = Information received/understood
Roger" was the U.S. military designation for the letter _R_ (as in received) from 1927 to 1957

*Over* — I have finished talking and I am listening for your reply. Short for "Over to you.

*Out* — I have finished talking to you and do not expect a reply

Over and out mútuamente exclusivo. Não é usado, só em filme sem consultoria desses termos.

Na ocasião da ida do Homem a lua, as trasmissões da NASA para o modulo lunar estavaM sendo transmitidas e o termo Roger era usado, algum reporter brasileiro comentando disse: alguém com o nome de Roger no modulo. Quem é esse ROGER?......he he he


----------



## Audie

fernandobn97007 said:


> Na ocasião da ida do Homem a lua, as trasmissões da NASA para o modulo lunar estavaM sendo transmitidas e o termo Roger era usado, algum reporter brasileiro comentando disse: alguém com o nome de Roger no modulo. Quem é esse ROGER?......he he he


 Já é uma longa tradição, então! Mas a minha dúvida era se no dia-a-dia dos radioamadorismo real se usa o '_roger_' entre os lusófonos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Gíria de radioadorismo tirado dum site brasileiro:

"Embora não seja aconselhável o uso de gíria em radioamadorismo, mas essas (tradicionais da Faixa do Cidadão - PX), são apenas para recordar. 
Mas, aconselhável ou não, ninguém pode dizer que seu uso não era altamente prazeroso."

Cambio espada => cambio longo  (_O que é que isso???_)
Roger => fala ( responda )

Audie > My guess is that lusitanos, when they're broadcasting internationally,  use "Roger." 
Maybe, even "Roger dodger." Or even "Roger dodger you old codger."


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> Cambio espada => cambio longo  (_O que é que isso???_)


_It's as if they _"talked" too much. They extend the conversation. Digamos que "alongam" o câmbio, pelo que li neste blog. 



GamblingCamel said:


> Audie > My guess is that lusitanos, when they're broadcasting internationally,  use "Roger."
> Maybe, even "Roger dodger." Or even "Roger dodger you old codger."


It makes sense. Now I'm curious about how this "r" in "*R*oger" is pronounced by "us".


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> Now I'm curious about how this "r" in "*R*oger" is pronounced by "us".


That's an interesting question, AUDIO.

The history of the EN term ROGER is directly related to the pronunciation of its first letter "R. 
Originally, in Morse Code, the letter "R" (dot dash dot) stood for "Message RECEIVED and understood." Then, when the military started to use voice communication, it became ROGER ("Yes, RECEIVED!") and was part of the “Able, Baker, Charlie”  code of WW2 movies.

In 1956 a revised NATO alphabet was adopted and the initial R is now officially ROMEO. 
However, the word Roger had become so well known that its use for "received" has stuck.


----------



## Audie

GC, I think you've misunderstood the "_us_" in my post.

But
 _ .... ._ _. _._  _.__ ___ .._


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> GC, I think you've misunderstood the "_us_" in my post.
> 
> But
> _ .... ._ _. _._  _.__ ___ .._



You meant Brazilians, right?

Obrigado, dear Audio .. but you misspelled in Morse code.  
_An omitted dot or an extra dash can be the difference between life and death._

 *···---···*


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> You meant Brazilians, right?
> 
> Obrigado, dear Audio .. but you misspelled in Morse code.
> _An omitted dot or an extra dash can be the difference between life and death._
> 
> *···---···*


No, I meant people who speak Portuguese.
Oh, I misspelled it! So sorry! But I hope you'll forgive me. Morse code is not my native language.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> Oh, I misspelled it! So sorry! But I hope you'll forgive me. Morse code is not my native language.


I forgive you.


----------



## englishmania

Não faço a mínima ideia se se usa "Roger" nessas comunicações entre  portugueses, mas se isso acontecer, podia apostar que o R inicial se pronuncia como "*r*ua"... mas atenção, não aposto dinheiro nenhum, porque não faço ideia!


----------



## fernandobn97007

englishmania said:


> Não faço a mínima ideia se se usa "Roger" nessas comunicações entre portugueses, mas se isso acontecer, podia apostar que o R inicial se pronuncia como "*r*ua"... mas atenção, não aposto dinheiro nenhum, porque não faço ideia!


 
I roger that!


----------



## WondererCarvalho

fernandobn97007 said:


> I roger that!



O "Roger" em questão é um tipo de código de comunicação usado em áreas como área militar, naval e aeronáutica e significa "Received" onde do "Roger" se "aproveita" apenas o "R" para se entender o recado, como em confirmação do piloto para torre após receber autorização para decolagem. Para confirmar que o procedimento de decolagem será realizado conforme a permissão dada pelo controlador, se responde um "Recebi/Recebido", no caso, "Roger" ("Received"), normalmente acompanhado de um "that", ou seja, "Roger that!"


----------



## uchi.m

Roger that = copiei, copio
Out = câmbio e desligo
Over = câmbio


----------



## WondererCarvalho

uchi.m said:


> Roger that = copiei, copio
> Out = câmbio e desligo
> Over = câmbio



Você não raramante encontrará "Over and Out" para "Câmbio (Over) e Desligo (Out)"


----------

